# MINI



## rdabpenman (Aug 20, 2014)

Gun Metal with Carbon Fiber Braid that has anchored to a black painted tube with Thin CA then filled with Med CA, sanded 400 grit only, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1-GunMetalMINICarbonFiberBraid.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1A-GunMetalMINICarbonFiberBraid.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1B-GunMetalMINICarbonFiberBraid.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1C-GunMetalMINICarbonFiberBraid.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2014)

Another good looking pen, Les. Nice to be able to create a variety of textured/smooth finishes.


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 21, 2014)

That is a great looking pen. Goes great with the kit.


----------



## BArnold (Aug 21, 2014)

That's a real beauty, Les! Your imagination is amazing!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice!!! You know they make different color braids too....that would give you more flexibility in kit finishes....


----------

